
24 ICOs Raised $2.8B with Almost 0 Trading Volume Now - wslh
https://medium.com/@CoinFit/24-icos-raised-2-8-billion-with-almost-0-trading-volume-now-fba1233a6922
======
chrisco255
ICOs didn't raise money in cash though. They raised money in ETH and BTC and
unless they cashed out at the peak (most projects didn't), then they didn't
end up raising that much in the end.

As a side note, I'm still absolutely fascinated by the concept of an ICO or
perhaps a future alternative where capital is raised for actual equity in
startups via this method.

It's incredibly useful and has huge potential. I get that there's potential
for abuse, but I wish that the government could come up with a common sense,
reasonable, middle ground regulatory framework that would allow retail
investors to participate, say, up to X% of their yearly income or like a
$5-10K yearly cap or something like that.

~~~
rasz
smarter scammers turned around and spend raised virtual funny money buying
actual real businesses doing real things IRL making actual profit.

------
pmart123
I guess if Facebook did an ICO in 2003, what would that look like? Let's say
Mark creates Facebook and offers participants one token if they create a
profile and invite 10 friends. When would we expect this token to be liquid on
the exchanges?

------
bmogen
We're missing a lot of key information here. Which tokens? What kind of
tokens? Are they even designed to be trading (vs a utility token for a
product/protocol that hasn't launched yet). Not saying all crypto is legit but
we can't let journalists be naive enough to pretend like all tokens have the
same economic design, purpose, and timeline.

~~~
unmole
I thought all tokens essentially had the same purpose: To leave the greater
fool hodling the bag.

------
moeadham
This articles title and content have virtually nothing to do with eachother?
Which 24 ICO's?

